# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  tạo đương chạy Trục X theo ý

## bthanhkha

các Bác cho em hỏi làm thế nào để can thiệp vào đường chạy của trục X để X nó chạy như dạng phí bên phải của hình ảnh em gửi kèm ạ

----------


## hoangson

chọn chạy theo zizag bác ah

----------


## bthanhkha

> chọn chạy theo zizag bác ah


Bác có thể nói rõ hơn giúp e dc ko ạ, em chọn đủ kiểu mà chưa dc ạ,. em lập trình trên aspire ạ

----------

